# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα πουλιά Φάρμας >  Κοτουλα εσπασε το ποδι της....

## kostas0206

Καλησπερα παιδια!

Μια απο τις κοτουλες μας, δεν παταει το ποδαρακι της... σιγουρα το εχει σπασει...

Τι μπορουμε να κανουμε? Τα φωτα σας!

----------


## jk21

Πηγαινε σε κτηνιατρο να της το δεσει ! αν θες βαλε καποια φωτο να δουμε το προβλημα

----------


## kostas0206

Τελικα η κοτουλα δεν αντεξε γι' καποιον λογo και μας αφησε...  :sad:

----------

